
Twitter discontinuing Vine - theprivate
https://medium.com/@vine/important-news-about-vine-909c5f4ae7a7#.iy1gzh4fn
======
jrs235
Established discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324)

------
dehef
Can someone explain what is the strategy of buying-closing services?

